# Problem Running Recoil on XP Pro SP2



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi,

I found one of my favorites and old PC game Recoil and ran it on my Intel P4 2.8 GHz with 521 RAM on XP Pro SP2 and it doesn't play any sound at all. Earlier when i used to play it on my old Win98 Celeron PC it ran fine. The startup sequences and the movies play fine during the mission intros. and stuff but there is absolutely no sound during the gameplay. The drivers are all fine.
Please help.

Regards.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

if the game was developed for win9x strictly, there is a good chance it won't play on xp/2k due to different file structures, drivers, settings, etc. What are the games requirements? Does it say it can run on winxp?


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

gamerman0203 said:


> if the game was developed for win9x strictly, there is a good chance it won't play on xp/2k due to different file structures, drivers, settings, etc. What are the games requirements? Does it say it can run on winxp?


Nah, it hasn't been mentioned anywhere that it is XP compatible. It runs smooth in XP but the problem is sound.
Thanks for ur response.
Is there any chance of me getting back the sound in it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have a soundcard or onboard?

Is this the only game you're having sound problems with?

Check in the game's options to see if you can change the sound device used, and make sure the in-game volume isn't muted.

Try reinstalling DirectX and run the sound tests in Start > Run > dxdiag


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

koala said:


> Do you have a soundcard or onboard?
> 
> Is this the only game you're having sound problems with?
> 
> ...


Yes the soundcard onboard is okay.
This is the only game thats giving me this "no sound: problem.
There is no option to change the sound device used and the game's in-game volume is not muted.
Re-installed DirectX but still it doesnt play any sound


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Nucleus: not sure if this will work with your problem or not, but have a look at the solution to this thread.


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Nucleus: not sure if this will work with your problem or not, but have a look at the solution to this thread.


Thanks for the useful info. mate I downloaded the soda.zip and extracted all the files to C:\Windows but still there is no sound during the gameplay


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I honestly think it may be a compatability issue. Sound drivers and structures since that game came out may have changed, there for the game doesn't know how to communicate with it. But that is just a guess since I can't figure anything else out. :lol:


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I have to agree with gamerman. Unfortunately, there are some older games which just will not work on the newer operating systems, no matter what. At my house, we keep an old computer with Windows 98 on it for just that reason.


----------



## Nucleus_On_XP (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks gamerman0203 and Indoril Nerevar for your support. I appreciate that.


----------



## lvrp (Mar 1, 2009)

Go to Recoil installation folder (for me it is "D:\Games\Zipper\RECOIL"), right click on recoil.exe, select 'properties', click on 'compatibility' tab, check 'Run this program in compatibility mode for', select 'Windows 98/Windows Me'. Put Recoil game CD in the drive and run 'Recoil.exe'.


----------

